# frozen embies



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi I have recently been treated for cervical cancer which has left me infertile (menopausal and unable to carry a baby) but previously had 4 years ttc including 4 iui and 3 ivf's the last of which resulted in 3 frozen embies.
It was after that last ivf that i was diagnosed. I am so sad to not be able to be pregnant but can't give up hope of those embies possibly becoming a baby but the only way is surragocy.
My dh has pretty much dismissed the idea but i feel i can't give up hope while they're still in the freezer. I don't know where to turn and can't give up yet. 
To be honest for me it's just finance that holds me up from starting the ball rolling and it'll be a year in march since ivf and i think the clinic will be contacting me but i don't know what to say.
I do have a dd who is nearly 7, and i know i'm very lucky to have her but i still have my dreams.
can anyone advise me please?
Kittyx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Kitty   

I had womb cancer and the only way I could have children was with frozen embies and a surrogate mum, my advice would be to research surrogacy and save some money (I take it you're aware of the costs involved) if you'd like to try surrogacy, the most imprtant thing though is that your DH wants to go down this route with you, it can be a long roller coaster of a journey and it can take a long time to find a surrogate, however it can and does work but you need the full support of your DH.

Your clinic should let you keep your embies in storage for at least 5yrs there is of course a cost, anyway do ask any further quations you may have and feel free to pm me
Sam
x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there - I echo what Sam has said - you and your DH both need to be in this together as it is a long and emotional road, BUT it does work!!!  Although it can take a while to find a surrogate and it is expensive it really is an amazing way to bring a baby into the world - think four sets of emotions, tears and smiles and you will be on the right track!!

Our little girl was a frozen embryo and I even know someone whose child was frozen twice - indeed some of our embies have now been frozen twice!!! So if you are still dreaming of a baby then dont give up just yet - it may not be the route for you but it is worth a look. It may all be too scary for your DH at the moment but once he sees it is possible it may give him a bit more confidence. It is hard to see your partner struggle to have a child so for him it may just seem like a painful and expensive pipe dream - but maybe if you can give him a bit more info it will give him the reassurance he needs.

Good luck with it all hun and I hope your dreams come true xxxxxxx


----------

